# BRISBANE aerials



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Various Brisbane Aerials from http://www.abovephotography.com.au
Photos from Mike Swaine

There are heaps more photos than this - this is just a selection. There are lots of suburban shots too - nearly every suburb.





























Density!



























SOUTH BRISBANE - Soon to be home to many new buildings.




































The Riverside Expressway









The FINANCIAL DISTRICT




































Brisbane Square




























From the South East









Woolloongabba










Garden City - Upper Mount Gravatt











Please take a look at the website - well worth a visit. 
http://www.abovephotography.com.au
J


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Amazing! Nothing beats a thick downtown.


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome shots!!!!


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

JayT said:


> Woolloongabba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool pics :cheers: Very nice city!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice city... the contrast of cbd and suburbs within ~200m is just amazing :lol:


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

The Gabba looks huge and very impressive cluster Brisbane has there.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> JayT said:
> 
> 
> > Woolloongabba
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> nice city... the contrast of cbd and suburbs within ~200m is just amazing :lol:


This is common in Australian cities as usually the innercity suburbs are full of heritage listed houses. These suburbs are usually a delight to walk through as they can be very bohemian/arty.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

This is another stadium on the other side of the city. Its called Suncorp Stadium. Notice there is no parking for cars. People must use public transport to and from the stadiums. 


















Suncorp Stadium is reputed to be one of the best rectangular stadiums in the world as it gets people closer to the action.

J


----------



## WinnipegPatriot (Apr 9, 2005)

Great pics!!!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Truly awesome pics and thanks for sharing !


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Excellent shots. Thanks.-


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow!

Fantastic place!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

excelentes fotos.................una gran ciudad con un nucleo y densidad muy notable............3 ciudad de australia y muy bonita.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

What an awesome skyline.


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

Lovely Brizzy and ofcourse UQ in the heart of it. Are there still Crocs in the River??


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Coral Builder said:


> Lovely Brizzy and ofcourse UQ in the heart of it. Are there still Crocs in the River??


No there aren't any crocs in the Brisbane River. The furthest south for crocs is the Mary River at Maryborough about 2 hours north. 

J


----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

Coral Builder said:


> Lovely Brizzy and ofcourse UQ in the heart of it. Are there still Crocs in the River??


UQ is not in the middle of the city, it's about 5km upstream. QUT however, is right in the middle of the CBD, next to the botanical gardens on the tip of the city peninsular.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Those are some damn cool aerials!


----------



## Ddog94 (Mar 18, 2008)

JayT said:


> No there aren't any crocs in the Brisbane River. The furthest south for crocs is the Mary River at Maryborough about 2 hours north.
> 
> J


there's actually bull sharks in there


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Bull sharks? Well, were's the trade-off?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

> Those are some damn cool aerials...


Indeed :cheers: Especially this:


Sideshow_Bob said:


>


Amazing :drool:


----------



## haldcottingham (Feb 12, 2006)

^^Great shot! I was there in 2005 and loved every minute of it!


----------



## gwiATLeman (Mar 2, 2005)

Another great looking Aussie city!


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

I rekon Brizzy's skyline is bigger then Melournes. GR8 Photos.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ Maybe it just looks that way because the skyline is more henched together.


----------



## Ddog94 (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like there's a cricket match goin on at the gabba


----------



## Ddog94 (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like there's a cricket match goin on at the gabba


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, Brisbane really impresses me.


----------



## BNE01 (Mar 29, 2008)

It is great city to live in as well!


----------



## BNE01 (Mar 29, 2008)

Here are some cool time lapse youtube vids of Brisbane if you are interested (each of them only go for 20 seconds to a minute):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc-bvaAMsRw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-AxWnTCGqc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzWMgGfGgIc


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the skyline looks absolutely great but it still deserves a lots of more towers


----------



## TOCC (Sep 25, 2003)

the river has being altered to look a lot bluer then it actually is


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Brisbane is fab!


----------

